# July 18-19 - First Amateur Tarpon Tomorrow Galveston Tournament Weekend



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Reminder that July 18-19 is the first weekend of the Tarpon Tomorrow Galveston Tournament (Amateur and Kayak Divisions Only!!!) Pro Division will compete during the second weekend in the Galveston Tournament on August 8-9th. You need not fish both weekends as an amateur and team memebers etc can change. Check out the rules for all details on this. The general schedule is on the website too, but here it is again (www.tarpontomorrowproam.com)

Friday

5:30 p.m. - 7:00 p.m. - Cocktail Party/Registration (Some beer will be provided)(Will be showing the KT Diaries TV Show filmed at the 2007 Port O'Connor Tournament) - Harborwalk (Next to Bait Camp)

Saturday

5:30 a.m. - 7:00 a.m. - Registration - Harborwalk Baitcamp
6:30 a.m. - Boats may leave Harborwalk/Kayakers can drive away.
6:30 p.m. - Deadline for Saturday Proof of Catch - Harborwalk Baitcamp

Sunday

6:30 a.m. - Boats may leave port of choice if disclosed at registration
2:30 p.m. - Deadline for Sunday Proof of Catch - Harborwalk Baitcamp


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

Should we assume that with your recent tirade against Miller Beer that this brand will not be provided?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

There will be none of that "other" beer. We will have Carona Extra and Carona Lite for those so inclined - and maybe some Bud beer flavors - while supplies last.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Hey Scott, I think there is still a 6 of Dixie floating around from the crawfish boil.


----------



## Jimmy Durham (May 25, 2004)

As far as watching the KT Daries, why would we want to watch a show about lucky Steve Fronterhouse. The boy never ceases to amaze me.

Jimmy


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

jim durham 2 said:


> As far as watching the KT Daries, why would we want to watch a show about lucky Steve Fronterhouse. The boy never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> Jimmy


Because there are a few beers in it for ya.


----------



## Jimmy Durham (May 25, 2004)

Ok, I understand now. Scott, just promise me I do not have to listen to him too.

Largest tarpon, first tarpon, blah blah blah, won five fishing reels and God only knows how many rods, he says he a tv celebrity, its just to much.

Sorry Steve, just had to get the talk started early this year.

Jimmy


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

Durham, you had better call him Mr. Fronterhouse! He is now a member of the The Catch 22 Team! Hoping that maybe a Calcutta 700 or two might be mine if he is in a generous mood.

Remember: At night Brent checks the battery switch to make sure it is off.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

ATTENTION ATTENTION :

Deadline for Proof of Catch on Saturday has been moved up to *6:00 p.m*!!!!!!


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

how many people are allowed per team?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Please check out the rules on the website. If that doesn't answer your questions, please PM me.

http://www.tarpontomorrowproam.com/id4.html


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks.. got all i needed


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

Four are allowed. In the past I have recruited news paper vendors and the like on 61st in Galveston.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Four adult "anglers" and two youth "anglers" allowed. This permits four "anglers" and one non-fishing captain for example in the pro division.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Catch 22 said:


> Remember: At night Brent checks the battery switch to make sure it is off.


Apparently, I don't....


----------



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

Jimmy,

It's good to hear from you as always. As far as the video is concerned, please bring a copy of it with you and I'm happy to sign it. In addition, don't let me forget to bless your raffle tickets.

Gracias

PS Perko Switch goes to the off position after dark.


----------



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

Scott said:


> There will be none of that "other" beer. We will have Carona Extra and Carona Lite for those so inclined - and maybe some Bud beer flavors - while supplies last.


shiner, saint arnold's and live oak - a few texas beers for texans...

tight lines anglers - have a great tournament


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Tournament was good. Weather Saturday was picture perfect. Two fish got jumped and none landed. That's the way tarpon fishing goes sometime. Some fish were seen on Saturday and one group was seen on Sunday. The weather was okay in the morning on Sunday but the storms blew everybody off the water early in the afternoon. The wind Sunday shut the current and the fishing down completely - at least on the West End it did. So goes tarpon fishing. Anybody who wants to enter the next event the weekend of August 8-9, in the amateur division, you are no worse off since nobody landed a fish. The Pros fish the same weekend as well in Galveston. Hope to see yall there.


----------



## pdt818 (May 1, 2008)

Scott, don't know if CrazyYak told you or not, but I jumped one from the yak on saturday as well. Had a blast but got chased off the water due to weather. Sunday am was ok too until the storms started to build. Looking forward to August 8th and 9th!!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Scott, 
Thanks for putting on the tournament. We found some fish Sunday but could not make them eat. 

The flags look great! That's by far the best give away you've had in the years I've been participating. See you out there.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Thanks - I wanted to do something different for release flags that lets me know anybody who is flying them is supporting tarpon research and Tarpon Tomorrow. Jean Eastman did a great job getting them all set up and made. Go to www.tarpontomorrow.com for ordering information.


----------

